# dringend: xfce4 neues problem mit X11 xorg.conf fehler

## bd_italy

Problem mit Python gelöst, neues Problem siehe unten 

hallo,

ich versuche gerade xfce auf meinen laptop zu machen

und nach der hälfte der abhängigen pakete bekomme ich das:

```

mylaptop max # emerge -avt xfce4 xscreensaver

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.01-r2  USE="jpeg opengl pam -gnome -insecure-savers -new-login -offensive -xinerama" 5,147 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 89 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6  USE="readline -static" 272 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/gle-3.0.1-r2  688 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/netpbm-10.37.0  USE="jpeg png xml zlib -jbig -jpeg2k -rle -svga -tiff" 2,279 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/appres-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 72 kB

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.0  USE="alsa cups oss -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.4.0  USE="dbus -debug -gnome" 1,297 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   games-misc/fortune-mod-1.99.1-r2  USE="-offensive" 1,769 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    app-text/recode-3.6-r2  USE="nls" 1,710 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/mousepad-0.2.12  USE="-debug" 320 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.0  1,755 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.9-r1  31 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.0-r1  USE="alsa -debug" 456 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc1  USE="-debug -doc" 697 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc1  2,456 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 361 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.6-r1  USE="dbus startup-notification -debug -doc" 1,544 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/vte-0.14.1  USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 985 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.0  USE="cups -debug -doc" 853 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/a2ps-4.13c-r5  USE="nls -cjk -tetex -vanilla" 2,339 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk -cjk -djvu -emacs -jpeg2k" 20,584 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      net-print/cups-1.2.6  USE="X dbus jpeg nls pam png ssl -php -ppds -samba -slp -tiff" 3,483 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       app-text/libpaper-1.1.20  321 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       net-libs/gnutls-1.4.4-r1  USE="nls zlib -doc" 3,954 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-libs/libtasn1-0.3.5  USE="-doc" 1,222 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1  USE="-examples" 585 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7  USE="-doc" 468 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0  280 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-apps/xprop-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 90 kB

[ebuild  N    ]       app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1  USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 1,037 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,664 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r2  USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 1,313 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-util/gperf-3.0.1  822 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    app-text/psutils-1.17  60 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/xfwm4-themes-4.4.0  484 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.0-r3  USE="dbus -debug -doc -minimal" LINGUAS="-ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -he -hu -ja -ko -nl -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 3,076 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   xfce-base/thunar-0.8.0-r2  USE="X dbus hal pcre startup-notification -debug -doc -exif -gnome -plugins" 6,060 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    xfce-extra/exo-0.3.2  USE="hal python -debug -doc -libnotify" 1,095 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/URI-1.35  93 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3  USE="opengl -doc" 1,931 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      gnome-base/libglade-2.6.0  USE="-debug -doc" 311 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-python/pycairo-1.2.2  USE="-examples -numeric" 471 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-python/numeric-23.7  708 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 77,255 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Emerging (1 of 47) dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pyopengl-2.0.0.44/work

 * Applying config.diff ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying pyopengl-2.0.0.44-fix_togl.patch ...                          [ ok ]

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  pyopengl-2.0.0.44.ebuild, line 36:   Called built_with_use 'dev-lang/python' 'tk'

  eutils.eclass, line 1685:   Called die

!!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

mylaptop max #

```

wie kann ich das umgehen?

hier meine useflags:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="dbus -gnome hal startup-notification dvd alsa cdr gif jpeg png avi pdflib ssl mpeg python"
> 
> 

 

ist ein bisschen dringend weil ich den laptop heute abend wider funktionierender benötige   :Rolling Eyes: 

ich bin eigentlich nach der anleitung vorgegangen... (aber nicht weit gekommen)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml

grüße aus italien

bd_italyLast edited by bd_italy on Sat Mar 17, 2007 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## a.forlorn

Was sagt denn:

```
emerge -vp python
```

?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

was sagt

```
emerge -pv python
```

&

```
emerge -pv pyopengl
```

?

die lösung scheint zu sein, beides mit USE="-tk" zu installieren, aber wieso solltest du die USE flag drin haben?

----------

## bd_italy

hallo,

das bekomme ich:

```

mylaptop ~ # emerge -pv python

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.3-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2" 7,827 kB

Total size of downloads: 7,827 kB

mylaptop ~ # emerge -pv pyopengl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

mylaptop ~ #

```

wie lange dauert eigentlich so eine xfce4 kompilation?

mit nem Intel Pentium M mit 2Ghz..binn ein bisschen im stress, das system muss ja auch noch ordentlich konfiguriert werden...

danke auf jeden fall für die schnelle Hilfe

bd_italy

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

also das macht für mich nicht viel sinn, aber wieso probierst du nicht einfach mal ein

```
USE="-tk" emerge python
```

----------

## bd_italy

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> also das macht für mich nicht viel sinn, aber wieso probierst du nicht einfach mal ein
> 
> ```
> USE="-tk" emerge python
> ```
> ...

 

danke,

ja das habe ich jetzt mal gemacht.

python wurde ohne fehler emerged, und xfce emerged auch wider,

die restlichen python-pakete kommen aber erst zum schluss

sobald es fertig ist werde ich mich melden obs funktioniert hat

so long

bd_italy

----------

## Carlo

Wenn das keine Neuinstallation sein sollte, eierst du auf einer alten, seit Fünf Monaten mit einer Sicherheitslücke behafteten Python Installation rum. emerge --sync ; emerge python und das Problem ist gegessen.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wenn das keine Neuinstallation sein sollte, eierst du auf einer alten, seit Fünf Monaten mit einer Sicherheitslücke behafteten Python Installation rum. emerge --sync ; emerge python und das Problem ist gegessen.

 

Naja, das wird wohl die 2006.1 Version sein und die OriginalCD ist nun einmal leider nur uralt. Hab ich neulich auch erst wieder festgestellt.

PS: kleiner rant, wie wäre es denn einmal mit einem InstallCD update?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Wenn das keine Neuinstallation sein sollte, eierst du auf einer alten, seit Fünf Monaten mit einer Sicherheitslücke behafteten Python Installation rum. emerge --sync ; emerge python und das Problem ist gegessen. 
> 
> Naja, das wird wohl die 2006.1 Version sein und die OriginalCD ist nun einmal leider nur uralt. Hab ich neulich auch erst wieder festgestellt.
> 
> PS: kleiner rant, wie wäre es denn einmal mit einem InstallCD update?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/#doc_chap4

die jungs und mädels haben noch genau 2 wochen für den release von 2007.0   :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> PS: kleiner rant, wie wäre es denn einmal mit einem InstallCD update?

 

Noch diesen Monat. Aber wie wäre es mit ein wenig aktiver Beteiligung!? Dann wären häufigere Snapshots sicherlich denkbar.

----------

## bd_italy

Hallo,,

nein ist schon eine neuinstallation gewesen...

habe jetzt auch schon xfce gestartet und ein wenig angetestet.

Was mich aber verwundert:

Vor der installation habe ich Anhand der Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung das TastaturLayout eingestellt

sodass ich ä,,ß usw. hatte

jetzt habe ich auf einmal wider das Layout der USA drauf (also z und y vertauscht, ? mit - usw....)

nach ein bisschen recherche binn ich draufgekommen dass das xfce4-xkb-plugin mir wohl beim wechsel helfen sollte.

Ich habe es im Panel hinzugefügt, kann aber nur USa auswählen...

Wie bekomme ich  gentoo dazu andere Tastaturlayouts einzuspielen?

und danke nochmal an alle die mir hier weitergeholfen haben....

bd_italy

----------

## a.forlorn

Dir fehlt sicher unter Xorg.conf:

```
        Option          "XkbLayout" "de"

```

----------

## bd_italy

hallo,

komischerweise habe ich keine xorg.conf in /etc/X11   :Rolling Eyes: 

nur eine xorg.conf.example....

ist da irgendwas faul??

----------

## nikaya

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> komischerweise habe ich keine xorg.conf in /etc/X11  
> 
> nur eine xorg.conf.example....
> ...

 

Schau mal in /root nach.

----------

## bd_italy

mmhhh... irgendwie bin ich jetzt ein bisschen evrwudnert dass ich dort auch keine habe   :Crying or Very sad: 

wo soll ich den jetzt mein touchpad und die maus ordentlich konfigurieren   :Rolling Eyes: 

und das problem mit der sprache besteht desshalb auch immer noch..

wo könnte sich die datei denn noch versteckt haben?

----------

## firefly

normalerweise sucht der Xserver in /etc/X11 und im Benutzerverzeichniss, welche den server per startx und co gestartet hat.

Was steht denn der Xorg.0.log?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *bd_italy wrote:*   

> mmhhh... irgendwie bin ich jetzt ein bisschen evrwudnert dass ich dort auch keine habe  
> 
> wo soll ich den jetzt mein touchpad und die maus ordentlich konfigurieren  
> 
> und das problem mit der sprache besteht desshalb auch immer noch..
> ...

 

hast du neu installiert? die datei erstellt sich nicht einfach selbst.

kannst du mit

```
xorgconfig
```

machen

----------

## bd_italy

Hallo, ich bins wider   :Rolling Eyes: 

jabe leider immer noch ein problem mit dem X11

die sprache ist jetzt zwar auf deutsch, jedoch kann ich kein startx mehr ausführen bzw.

 es bricht mit einer Fehlermeldung ab.

Hier die xorg.conf die ich mir erstellen habe lassen und in der ich versucht habe 

rumzupfuschen um mein touchpad wider so zu bekommen wies früher war....

```

mylaptop ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath"/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier"Keyboard1"

    Driver"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules""xorg"

    Option "XkbModel""pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout""de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier"Mouse1"

    Driver"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"# Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol""Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution""256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate""9600"

#    Option "SampleRate""150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "TouchPad"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

   Option "Protocol" "event"

   Option "LeftEdge" "130"

   Option "RightEdge" "840"

   Option "TopEdge" "130"

   Option "BottomEdge" "640"

   Option "FingerLow" "7"

   Option "FingerHigh" "8"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.60"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

 EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5

#    HorizSync30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier"Standard VGA"

    VendorName"Unknown"

    BoardName"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam256

#    Clocks25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "vga"

# unsupported card

    #VideoRam    65000

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

   # DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

mylaptop ~ # 

```

wenn ich startx von PuTTy aus ausrufe bekomme ich den ganzen Fehlerbericht, 

local nur die letzten 3-4 Zeilen:

```

max@mylaptop /root $ startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/max/.serverauth.5380

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux mylaptop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Mar 17 12:04:01 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 17 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar 18 01:16:32 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc101)+de" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc101)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Synaptics DeviceOn called

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0

Agent pid 5409

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: Cairo 1.2.6 does not yet support the requested image format:

        Depth: 8

        Alpha mask: 0x00000000

        Red   mask: 0x00000003

        Green mask: 0x00000004

        Blue  mask: 0x00000008

Please file an enhancement request (quoting the above) at:

http://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=cairo

xfce4-session: cairo-image-surface.c:201: _cairo_format_from_pixman_format: Assertion `NOT_REACHED' failed.

/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc: line 79:  5418 Aborted                 $xfcesm

Agent pid 5409 killed

Synaptics DeviceOff called

waiting for X server to shut down xscreensaver: 01:16:35: SIGHUP received: restarting...

xscreensaver: 01:16:35: running as max/max (1000/1000)

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console

max@mylaptop /root $

```

auserdem muss ich noch schauen wie ich meine grafikkarte richtig mit X11 konfiguriere...

ist eine  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen, musste noch nie was mit X11 was machen, beim letzten system hat mir kde die ganze arbeit abgenommen   :Embarassed: 

bd_italy[/quote]

----------

## blice

```

#This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

```

```

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0

Agent pid 5409

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". 

```

Wenn Du es nicht lädst, wird es auch nicht gefunden. Abgesehen davon denke ich, daß du mit Standard-VGA treiber nicht weit kommen wirst. Versuch mal den vesa.

```

bodo@this ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

Wenigstens bei [2] müßte da ein Stern sein.

Mal ne frage von mir: Ich nutze auch Xfce, wozu braucht der GLX und alpha? Falls Du nen 3D-Desktop wie compiz oder beryl nutzt, gehören noch ein paar Zeilen bezüglich GLX und Composite in die corg.conf

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

SubSection "extmod"

        Option "omit XFree86-DGA" 

EndSubSection

EndSection

.

.

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "RenderAccel" "True"

        Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

        Option  "DisableGLXRootClipping" "0"

        Option  "Accel" "True"

        Option  "Coolbits" "1"

        Option  "RandRRotation" "1"

        Option  "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"

        Option  "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

        Option  "DPI" "96 x 96"

        Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "1"

EndSection

.

.

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

Endsection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## bd_italy

so,

habe jetzt wversucht die xorg.conf richtigzustellen, sie funktioniert aber immer noch nicht   :Confused: 

das glx modul sollte jetzt geladen werden, auserdem habe ich (versucht) 

die richtigen Treiber für die Grafikkarte zu benutzen

laut diesem thread (http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=24205) sollte wohl der i810 der 

richtige für mich sein.

jetzt bekomme ich aber diese meldung:

```
max@mylaptop /root $ startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/max/.serverauth.1103

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux mylaptop 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Mar 17 12:04:01 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 17 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar 18 09:48:57 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

(EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console

max@mylaptop /root $

```

so sieht die log aus:

```

..........

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.6.5

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

        i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

        915GM, 945G, 945GM, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xbc006400 - 0xbc0064ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xbc009000 - 0xbc0090ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xbc009400 - 0xbc0094ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xbc004000 - 0xbc005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xbc000000 - 0xbc003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xbc006800 - 0xbc006fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xbc007000 - 0xbc007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xbc006000 - 0xbc0060ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xb0040c00 - 0xb0040fff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xb0040400 - 0xb00404ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xb0040800 - 0xb00409ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xb0040000 - 0xb00403ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb003ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0x52000000 - 0x5207ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000018b0 - 0x000018bf (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002080 - 0x00002083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00002088 - 0x0000208f (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00002084 - 0x00002087 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00002090 - 0x00002097 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

max@mylaptop /root $

```

und so sieht meine aktuelle xorg.conf aus:

```

mylaptop ~ # cat /etc/X11/xoe rg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath"/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier"Keyboard1"

    Driver"kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules""xorg"

    Option "XkbModel""pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout""de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier"Mouse1"

    Driver"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"# Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol""Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution""256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate""9600"

#    Option "SampleRate""150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "TouchPad"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

   Option "Protocol" "event"

   Option "LeftEdge" "130"

   Option "RightEdge" "840"

   Option "TopEdge" "130"

   Option "BottomEdge" "640"

   Option "FingerLow" "7"

   Option "FingerHigh" "8"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.60"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

 EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5

#    HorizSync30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier"My Video Card"

    VendorName"Intel"

    BoardName"915 GM"

    Driver"i810"

    Screen 1

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam256

#    Clocks25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "My Video Card"

#    Driver      "vga"

# unsupported card

    #VideoRam    65000

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

   # DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

mylaptop ~ # 

```

wie bekomme ich den nun eine funktionierende xorg.conf hin, so dass ich wider mit xfce arbeiten kann?

muss noch alles einrichten befor ich heute abend auf die uni muss und dort kein internet habe ...   :Confused: 

grüße aus Italien

bd_italy

----------

## blice

```

WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found 
```

Google weiss alles  :Smile: 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Cebop_HEL_950  (betrifft deinen 915GM chip)

----------

## achimh

Hallo

Probiers nochmal nachdem die Zeile 

```
Screen 1
```

 aus deiner Device Section gelöscht hast.

----------

## bd_italy

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Probiers nochmal nachdem die Zeile
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hat leider nichts gebracht, selber fehler immer noch...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
> ...

 

habe das versucht nachzumachen, aber nur noch mehr fehler bekommen...

habe die logdatei von putty hochgeladen,

hier zu posten wäre sie viel zu lang...

http://blue-dragon.homelinux.org/putty.log

vill. wird daraus ja jemand schlauer als ich....   :Smile: 

gibt es den keine "minimal" konfiguration die sicher funktioniert? 

ich werde jetzt mal suchen, ich hoffe ich finde in den sicherungen noch eine alte als ich kde drauf hatte..

langsam wird die zeit knapp   :Crying or Very sad: 

bd_italy

----------

## blice

minmal wäre einfach DRIVER = "vesa" , xfce4 ohne 3d oder alpha schnickschnacks (ich glaube der windowmanager heisst nur 'xfwm4' 

Dafür müßte allerdings in der make.conf auch der vesa eingetragen sein für xorg

bei mir siehts zb so aus:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

IDEO_CARDS="vesa nv nvidia fbdev2"

```

Und hinterher xorg-server neu mergen.

Eventuell könnte man deine xorg.conf noch durchfiltern. 50% weniger text -> 50% weniger fehlerquellen

Ich hab mir angewöhnt alles was auskommentiert ist zu löschen, es gibt ja noch die .example zum nachgucken

Eigentlich müsste deine folgende xorg.xonf mit vesa durchstarten:

```

mylaptop ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File generated by xorgconfig.

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  # Double buffer extension

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#   Load        "xtt"

#   Load        "dri"

    Load       "glx"

   

  SubSection  "extmod"

    Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

  EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath"/usr/share/X11/rgb"      # warum ist der aus? standard ist doch an?

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection                                                     # Diese Option finde ich pers. besser im direktem serverlayout 

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier"Keyboard1"

    Driver"kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules""xorg"

    Option "XkbModel""pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout""de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier"Mouse1"

    Driver"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"# Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"       

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "TouchPad"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

   Option "Protocol" "event"

   Option "LeftEdge" "130"

   Option "RightEdge" "840"

   Option "TopEdge" "130"

   Option "BottomEdge" "640"

   Option "FingerLow" "7"

   Option "FingerHigh" "8"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.60"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

 EndSection

 

#  .--------------- hier fehlte eine monitor section !!!

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        ModelName    "Vzone17A"     # namen kannst du anpassen  oder auskommentieren

        Option "DPMS" "false" 

        DisplaySize 340 270 # auflösung in millimeter bei 17'' - auskommentieren oder nachmessen bei dem display

        #VendorName "IMR"     

    HorizSync   31.5       

# HorizSync       30 - 70  #- bei mir

# VertRefresh     50 - 160 #-bei mir

     VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier"Standard VGA"

    VendorName"Unknown"

    BoardName"Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "My_V_Card"    # leerzeichen sind übel, vor allem wenn du noch probleme mit iso15/utf8 hast

    Driver      "vesa"   # alle modernen karten können vesa2 teilweise auch schon vesa3

    # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    65000

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "My_V_Card"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"  # hab die reihenfolge geändert, xdm startet mit der ersten in der liste.. manche können 1280x1024 nicht unbedingt ab, wenn die h/v nicht stimmt

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple_Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen1" 

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "DontZoom" "true"  # siehe serverflags ganz oben

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## bd_italy

hallo,

danke dass du mir immer noch hilfst....   :Very Happy: 

habe jetzt doch noch ein backup meiner alten xorg.conf gefunden und eiskalt eingespielt.

und siehe da, es läuft....   :Very Happy: 

in wie weit in der Fehler oder so vorhanden sind kann ich leider nicht sagen.

so sieht sie aktuell aus:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "BlankTime" "5"

   Option "StandbyTime" "10"

   Option "SuspendTime" "20"

   Option "OffTime" "30"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option    "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "TouchPad"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

   Option "Protocol" "event"

   Option "LeftEdge" "130"

   Option "RightEdge" "840"

   Option "TopEdge" "130"

   Option "BottomEdge" "640"

   Option "FingerLow" "7"

   Option "FingerHigh" "8"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.60"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SEC"

   ModelName    "3633"

   Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

      Modes   "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

und obwohl da 1024x768 drinnsteht habe ich eine auflösung von 1280x800   :Rolling Eyes: 

sind in dieser konfiguration gröbere fehler drinn?

ich werde jetzt versuchen das system noch schnell ein wenig einzurichten, falls es mit der config probleme gibt melde ich mider hier

bd_italy

----------

## blice

oh.. da hab ich jetzt solange mit dem editieren deiner xorg gefummelt. daß ich die letzte anwort verpasst habe  :Smile: 

Hauptsache es läuft jetzt .. denke der fehler war in erster linie die fehlene SECTION "MONITOR" ..

Lg Blice

----------

## blice

1280x1024  - klar du hast den modus von 1024x768 auch nur für den Schwarzweiss modus angegeben  :Smile: 

----------

## enrico78

Hallo

W) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found 

(--) Chipset 915GM found

Den hatt ich auch schon die PCI:0:2:1  ist die zweite karte  sprich TV ausgang oder änhliches  bei diesem Fehler stimmt mit dem  Boardname der zweiten Karte etwas nicht.

Wenn die zweite karte richtig konfiguriert ist kann es aber passieren dass der Xserver den Dienst verweigert wenn kein 2. Monitor angeschlossen ist

----------

